# How do snails get in the tank?



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

I see so many people post about snail infestations that they cant get rid of. Tearing down tanks, soaking in bleach, etc. It got me thinking... how do they get IN the tank? On live plants?


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

Usually yes, plants bring them in. In my case, i put them in. I am one of the rare folks who do mot believe snails infestations to be possible in healthy tanks. I often add ramshorn snails, trumpet snails, pond snails, you name it...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I swear I get MTS from fish. It seems like there must be larvae in their bodily fluids. But finally I have come to agree...if you don't overfeed and keep the tank really clean they don't get out of control.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

DJRansome said:


> I swear I get MTS from fish.


I dont know enough about MTS to know if that possible, but in theory it could be. Many an egg can stick to a fishes fin or survive in the guts of a fish to then be transported elsewhere.


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

MTS are livebearers, but the shell is so thick, it is possible for a small one to pass through the guts of a fish without being digested. They have a really tough trap door, and have been known to survive bleach sterilization when it wasn't left long enough.

Other snails, such as pond snails and red ramshorn types, have very sticky, tough egg cases that are easily overlooked on plants or other objects.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

I get MTS everytime I look at another fish I just must have


----------



## razman52 (Jan 14, 2012)

I am one of the people with a snail infestation so what I am asking is there a way to solve this big problem


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

if your "infested" your overfeeding IMO. I have snails, but I usually only see a few at a time. If there are a whole bunch, it means they have lots of spare food to thrive on.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

I add MTS on purpose to dig through the sand and maybe provide a little live food. If they're everywhere, I agree with others they have too much to eat. I don't ever see them until I disturb the sand when cleaning the tank. They seem most prevalent in my fry tank, probably because the fry don't get all the food.

I'm not aware they could be hurting anything?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

razman52 said:


> I am one of the people with a snail infestation so what I am asking is there a way to solve this big problem


This thread asks the question and you can see a bunch of different solutions being offered, including one that has worked for me on several occasions.


----------



## Sparrk (Oct 11, 2010)

I once spotted a snail on a plant a guy at my lfs was about to give me, so I told him(cause I dont want a snail invasion) he just seemed anoyed and said there is always snails on live plants. I was like yeah ok can you just remove it I'll check the plant myself to see if there is more, he just put back the plant in the tank and gave me an other one(since that time, I always check my plants VERY carefully).... so, morale of the story, always check your plants


----------



## razman52 (Jan 14, 2012)

Again I am asking if there is any way to get rid of the thousands of snails in my tank this tank has being up and running for three years and the snail out number the grains of gravel in the tank so does anyone have a sugestion


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

Clean the tank really well and halve the quantity of food you're giving the fish. Starve em' out!

I've had clown loaches in the past, and never saw a snail in a tank they were in, but they don't go with rift lake cichlids. There are some predatory snails that will kill them, but I haven't tried them. There are also chemicals that kill snails, but I don't add anything like that to my tank so I can't comment on them either.

I feed pellet food, possibly there's less food lost into the substrate with that than with flake? I have sand and catfish as well, maybe that prevents uneaten food from feeding the snails?


----------

